# We found a Pigeon...



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Or, I should say, he found us. Hello everyone, I live in Louisville Ky. What a great site you have here! Yesterday when I got home, I was talking to the neighbors and a pigeon came walking up the driveway. He is not an ordinary pigeon like you would see in the city. He is beautifully colored and very tame. He has a yellow band on his leg with no numbers or markings on it. We have no idea where he came from. We brought him some water which he started drinking immediately. I offered him some of my wild bird seed mix and he was not shy about that either. My neighbors loaned us their dog carrier, so I lined it, we scooped up the pigeon and placed him in there, without protest, and he is slept comfortably all night. He seemed exhausted! He is a beauty, obviously belonged to someone but we are finding out that without a numbered tag, finding the owner seems slim. I purchased him some dove mix today, mixed in some grit, and he has been eating, and drinking, but still seems very tired today. Otherwise, he looks healthy. I am the owner of a cockatiel, I could tell you all about caring for one of them, but I am a bit lost on pigeon care, other than what I have learned from a crash course on the internet last night and off and on today. I just took a picture of him a few moments ago and would appreciate if someone could tell us what kind of a pigeon he is. 

Thank you so much in advance! 

Ruthie


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Obviously he's fancy pigeon, who has no homing instinct. His chances for survival out there are close to zero. Give him vitamins and minerals and electrolytes to speed up recovery.
Someone will tell you soon what breed he is.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a Roller to me. They don't have good homing skills and so this one got lost.
Looks young to me. May also be sick. Do you have a vet you take your bird to?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww what a cute baby, i would check around with vets in your area, even do a search online to see if anyone in your area keeps piji's maybe you can find the owner


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you both so much. We do have an avaian vet right around the corner from us. I also have a concentrated vitamin powder that I give to my cockatiel. It is "Lafeber's Avi-Era Bird Vitamins For All Birds" I did add some of that to his water this morning and freshened it up again this afternoon. I sure hope he is simply exhausted and not sick. I am also very happy that he happened upon our driveway so that we could take him in. There are hawks here that occasionally stalk my birdfeeder I have out back, so he was in danger without a doubt. 

Ruthie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd say that's one lucky bird.
Does he feel thin?


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

No, he doesn't feel thin at all.. Actually, he is starting to perk up a little bit. It actually took effort to gather him up to put him back into the carrier for the evening.. Last night we were able to just lift him up and put him in, no problem at all! Once we had him in he started looking out very inquisitively and acting as though he wanted to come back out. That seems promising.

Ruthie


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Is there any numbers on the leg band??
If there is, please post it, so that we can try to locate the owner.

He does look sick, do you notice and yellow or white in his mouth??
How does his poop look??

-Hilly


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Hillybean said:


> Is there any numbers on the leg band??
> If there is, please post it, so that we can try to locate the owner.
> 
> He does look sick, do you notice and yellow or white in his mouth??
> ...


I think he said there was no band on this bird .


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> I think he said there was no band on this bird .


 Oh, oops, a band , but with no numbers!

Sorry, miss read that.

-Hilly


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

There is a yellow band on his leg, but no markings or numbers on it, just plain yellow. We did call the Louisville Pigeon Club and was told that all of their club birds have the numbered bands, that the owner of this bird more than likely banded him as mate identification. He doesn't "look" sickly, his eyes are clear, no yellow or white in his mouth, poop is normal piles of medium colored poo with the white mix. After drinking, poo is a little runnier, but goes back to the more solid mess. He/she gets very relaxed, raises one foot and fluffs up at rest. At one point this evening he sat all the way down, into a roosting position. He perked up while we were trying to get him back into the carrier this evening. It took several attempts to get him in there. For the first time since last night, he actually looked like he wanted to come back out, showing signs of actually wanting to be social. He is a very sweet bird. 

Ruthie


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Hillybean said:


> Oh, oops, a band , but with no numbers!
> 
> Sorry, miss read that.
> 
> -Hilly


Oh that is quite alright.. I knew it was an oops!  I appreciate all of you!


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

I want to show you how he/she is looking this morning:


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Wow, he's a purdy one! He doesn't look like a roller to me, with the turned up feathers on his head an all. He looks like he's doing Much better. Good job.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww, yeah that pretty thing looks so much better today! 

I think it a mixed pigeon, the feathers on the back of the head is normally a fancy trait... It could have roller in it, as was stated earlier.

It for sure needs an indoor, or loft home. It should not be allowed to fly around outside, unless in a flight pen. This pigeon, can not care for its self.

If possible (noticed you location) taking it to a vet would be an awesome idea. Make sure you inform them that it is a pet, because this breed really is. I really think it is mixed. They could check it, and do a fecal test.

Are you willing to keep him/her and become a pigeon owner...or will you be looking for a new home?

Very pretty and VERY lucky pigeon to have found you!
-Hilly


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Hilly, I am considering myself adopted by a pigeon and yes, I am very willing to keep him. We will be keeping him indoors and plan on going shopping for pigeon housing this weekend. 

He is beautiful isn't he?


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

He's absolutly gorgeous


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good for you. I'm sure you will enjoy him/her and thanks for helping the pij


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Good luck with the pretty little guy. I hope you enjoy him as much as I enjoy my pigeons.


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

He is much more active this morning than he was all day yesterday. He is eating more and moving around more. He is also showing more interest in his surroundings. I went in to check on him about an hour ago and he had moved over to the island in my kitchen, my cockatiel was on the counter opposite of him, and they were just staring at each other. Not in a nervous or bad way, just simply checking each other out. My cockatiel is oblivious to him unless I am over talking to him, then he flies to my shoulder to supervise. Definite jealousy forming. 

I thank you all so much for your help. I already know I will be spending much spare time at this website. It is wonderful! 

Ruthie


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you might want to wait a while and quarantine him for at least 30 days, 90 would be better before you allow him to be around you tiel, a good practice for introducing any new birds to your pet birds


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

altgirl35 said:


> you might want to wait a while and quarantine him for at least 30 days, 90 would be better before you allow him to be around you tiel, a good practice for introducing any new birds to your pet birds


Of course you are right. That did cross my thoughts after the fact actually, but it did enter just the same.


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

*Update*

Hello Everyone! I just wanted to come in and update you on our newest little family member. He has a name now, it is Gabriel, Gabe for short. We realize it could actually be a Gabriella, but until that is determined, we will stick with Gabe. He is doing wonderfully. On Saturday morning he was exploring his new surroundings with much interest, we are starting to see the make up of his personality. He shows a lot of interest in the water coming out of the kitchen sink, so when we went pigeon home shopping yesterday we also picked up a kitty litter pail for him to take a bath. He has not taken the plunge yet but he wants to. He has walked all the way around the edge of it, but seems unsure of himself about stepping in. He wants in there though, so I am sure it is only a matter of time. His poos have gone from the very medium dark base color that I described the other night, to more of an olive green, and is much more compact than before. In other words, it looks much healthier now that I have a comparison. We did not take him to the vet. I realize a trip to the vet would have been ideal, however, one unexpected expense at a time is about the best we could do, and we needed to get him a place to live in. The new home set up was a pretty good shot in the funds. He acts fine, looks fine, and seems to be adjusting to us just fine. I again want to thank all of you for your help. I have read through several of the found pigeon threads, the heartfelt response that all of you give for these feathered beauties is very touching. I have pictures to share now! 

This was Saturday morning before we went shopping! New food bowls were a definite must on the list!











This is his new home. He doesn't seem real crazy about the grated bottom, so, I added a place mat and a towel so he has an option of not having to stand on it. We also added a stack of square bricks for him to perch on as well. 










Puttering around the new feed bowls!











Thank you all again!! I will be talking with you often I am sure! 

Ruthie


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aw, he's a very pretty bird!  And he looks to be feeling much better! Also, he looks like a mix to me as well, most likely with some roller in him. But who cares? He's beautiful no matter what he is!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

he looks great! i'm so happy he found you, may you two live happily ever after


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ruthie...he/she would probably like a mirror. I always get the king that one can find in the hair section at the store. They are about $4. ...nice size and have a hole in the handle so it's easy to wire them to the cage. Many Pigeons enjoy a millet spray too.
I always put newspaper on the bottom of cages that have a grill. 
The brick was a wise choice. Another thing your Pigeon may enjoy is a small cat tray filled with timothy hay.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can we please see a close up picture of the Pigeon's face?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm glad that he/she is settling right in! I looks like a lover!

You'll have to start sharing daily stories in the pet pigeon area here soon .

A brick will help with its nails....
Also normal bird perches aren't good for their legs and feet 9don't bother with them)....they are better with 2inch flat surfaces (like a 1 X 2).

-Hilly


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Charis said:


> Ruthie...he/she would probably like a mirror. I always get the king that one can find in the hair section at the store. They are about $4. ...nice size and have a hole in the handle so it's easy to wire them to the cage. Many Pigeons enjoy a millet spray too.
> I always put newspaper on the bottom of cages that have a grill.
> The brick was a wise choice. Another thing your Pigeon may enjoy is a small cat tray filled with timothy hay.


All of this is very helpful information! Thank you! My husband questioned if we should get a mirror because our tiel LOVES his mirrors. I told him I didn't know if a pigeon would enjoy one or not, being he is not in the "parrot" family. Now that I know different, I will pick one up. I will also pick up something for his "nesting" enjoyment. I have the millet covered, I have it here for my tiel, I gave Gabe a piece of it yesterday. 

I will post a close up of his face when I get a break in the routine of the day. Easy enough. 

Thanks again! 

Ruthie


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

*Face Shots*

Okay, I have close up pictures of Gabe's face from the left and the right. I disturbed his napping but he's a good sport! 


Close up Left:











Close up Right:


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Considerable difference in both snaps, I believe surely a strong sign that she is getting better, did u have a chance to take het to the vet ?


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Gabe is just a beauty!! I think other more experienced members will tell you that Gabe is a young bird since there isn't a lot of white on the it's beak. Mine new addition loves his mirrow...they also love shredded paper...I get it from the craft store plain white and he will take it from here to there just having a ball with it. Thank you for taking care of this pijy and if you need anything this site and the folks on it are great!


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you Tamara! I added a mirror to his home this afternoon, just a few minutes ago actually. He hasn't seen it yet though because he is out. I also added a square wooden bowl, about 2.5 - 3 inches deep, and added some shredded paper from our paper shredder. He has seen that, he went into his home shortly after I added it. He just looked at it, goose necked around it a bit, and moved on over to the feed bowl. I look forward to watching him adjust! :-D

Ruthie


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, the mirror is not going over well at this point. The mirror was attached to the right side of his cage, food bowls are on the left side. He was wanting to go in to eat, but would back out every time he saw his reflection. I watched this ritual six different times. I felt sorry for him and decided to remove the mirror. He stood on my ottoman watching me remove it, and once it was gone he hopped right on in there! I believe once he has some time to adjust and become really comfortable in his new home, I will try the mirror again. He is still a bit unsure of himself over here. As a side note, I thought it was pretty cute how he stood there waiting for me to remove the mirror. 

Ruthie


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

it looks like a serbian highflier


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, poor baby scared! did anyone determine if he is a baby?? i thought he looked like one because his eyes look dark, but i'm not sure how the eyes of whatever breed he is should be.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i have a parrot that's afraid of new toys, i put the toy near her cage for a couple of days, then i hang it on the outside for a week then i put it inside


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

My tiel is that way also altgirl, he does not like new things until he has time to realize they are not going to get him! lol I do plan on trying the mirror again soon, I will try your approach with Gabe! The bowl of shredded paper was a hit! He wasn't afraid of that at all, he sleeps in it. He is doing really well. It was one week ago today that he found us. I suppose it is time for me to move from this section of the forum to the pet pigeon section.. Although, while here, I too would like to know if anyone could determine if he is a baby or an adult, and how can you tell? 

Thank you all so much! 

Ruthie


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

How is Gabe doing these days?


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Tamera, Gabe is doing wonderfully these days! He has quickly become a part of the family over here. I found some pigeon food the other day, but the smallest it came in was 40 pounds! Needless to say, I won't need another bag for about a year!! Also, while I was at the store, I saw the Timothy Hay, so I picked up a bag of that for his "nite nite" bowl. The shredded paper was working out just fine, I got the hay simply for the heck of it. What else? Getting him to go into his home for the night is starting to become much easier, the past three nights have been really easy, so I am hoping that this is the start of his understanding the routine. It was looking like it was going to be a 20 minute process every night, but as I said, the past three have been a snap. OH! He hits! lol I didn't know that pigeons did that! Gabe is a very sweet and mello bird, however, if it looks like to him that I am trying to pick him up, or just if my hand invade what he considers "his space" he will take his wing and in a karate chop motion, hit me, and he makes this cooing growling sound at the same time! I was stunned the first time he did this. It doesn't hurt by any means, but he definitly caught me off guard with it. Oh, and that is another thing.. he coos now. Mostly in the morning hours, but for the first several days I never heard a sound out of him, so it is good to hear the peaceful content sounds of his cooing. So, that is about it. All is well, and I am very glad he is here. I will start an album as soon as time allows me some play time in front of my computer. 

Have a wonderful Sunday all! 

Ruthie


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, i think it's funny when they try to be tough and they wing slap ya, i try not to laugh don't wanna hurt any pride but i usually can't help it and i try to reassure them how scary there are.
he is just beautiful, makes my ferals look very plain, i love the flip do


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

I love the little flip do too Altgirl!  He is a sweetie!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Gabe is a very handsome and/or lovely pigeon! I'm so glad s/he found his or her way into your care!

Terry


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ruthie - I know what you mean...the first time Petey did that to me I was shocked...not hurt of course but stunned that he did it.You will notice they pick things up quick so any routine you are putting in place make sure you are prepared to stick to it...I have found he doesn't like to change what he has come to expect like night time rituals, bath time and so on.As for the cooing..I love it when I can lay in bed and listen...it just sounds so nice waking up to it. Oh and the cooing I get from Petey...when I approach him to pick him up or move him he does that (not all the time) well now I coo back and mimic him and he stops, then I pick him up and we have no problems...I don't what the heck I am saying to him in pigeon talk but it seems to work!LOL...I can't wait to see more wonderful pictures of Gabe and I agree with altgrl35...my Petey pales in comparison to your beaut!!


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Tamera! Oh I am so glad to know that they pick things up quickly because today has been the battle of the wills! As of yesterday he decided that he wants to perch on our ceiling fan that is above the kitchen table. We rarely ever turn that fan on, but its location above the kitchen table is not the place for a pigeon to become "comfy" in perching, reasons understood I am sure. There is a long area above my kitchen cabinets, and below the ceiling, that he is allowed to perch. That is where he is sitting in the avatar picture. That is his place, and it is perfect for him! I line it with newspapers, and he is free to roost up there as long as his pigeon heart desires. Several times today though, I have walked in there only to find him perched on the fan blade, or the base. So, I climb up in a chair and gently nudge him away with a stern No! He leaves, I lecture him with my best you are being a bad bird face, leave the room, only to return and find him there again. This has been off and on about 8 times today. The last time I walked in, he saw me coming and flew back to the cabinet tops. I am hoping that is a sign that he is "picking up" that it is a no no spot. 

The latest update is he is no longer afraid of the mirror. I hung it back in his cage this morning and he has been in there twice to eat.. before he wouldn't even go in. I read somewhere, I think it was on this site I can't be sure, that if a male sees his reflection he may try to fight it, and a female wouldn't care one way or the other. Though I know that is not a scientifically sound way to tell, I can’t help but wonder if Gabe is actually a Gabby. It really doesn’t make any difference, I just can’t help but be curious. 

Also, he finally got in his kitty litter tub for a bath this past Sunday. He was in there one time before but he just sat in there, he didn’t splash around as birds will do, he just “roosted” in the water. lol I do have a picture of that! Sunday though, he really got into it. It was fun to watch. 

Petey sounds like such a sweetheart! I don’t get to handle Gabe much at all, the last time I had him in my hands was the day after we rescued him. Three days later is when he, as Altgirl called it, “wing slapped” me! lol At night my husband gathers him up to put into his home for the night cause he can reach him where I would need a chair. He is getting used to that and doesn’t attempt to fly away anymore. 

Okay, I just walked in and checked on him and he is not on the ceiling fan.. I am not confident that the battle is over though.. Other than his being a bit on the hard headed side today, all is going very well! 



Ruthie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Been following your thread, Ruthie. I agree with my fellow site members, Gabe is stunning!!

I also see you have been "honored" with Wing Fu. Wait until Gabe becomes really territorial and gives you a beak strike!  He/she is becoming very comfortable and now will view his/her territory as MINE! Welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons! Of course, some pigeons are more prone to territory protection than others.

Squeaks has two modes: daddy and mate. When in daddy mode, he sits on eggs for hours and days. In mate mode, he follows me around wanting my, hopefully, UNdivided attention. 

Of course, IF Gabe becomes Gabriella, well....we'll cross that bridge later...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## RJHufford (Aug 27, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> Been following your thread, Ruthie. I agree with my fellow site members, Gabe is stunning!!
> 
> I also see you have been "honored" with Wing Fu. Wait until Gabe becomes really territorial and gives you a beak strike!  He/she is becoming very comfortable and now will view his/her territory as MINE! Welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons! Of course, some pigeons are more prone to territory protection than others.
> 
> ...


"Wing Fu"!! LOL!! That is a very funny way of putting it!! And on behalf of Gabe/Gabriella, I thank all of you for the constant flattery on his/her appearance. 

Fun post Mr. Squeaks!! I appreciate it! Thank you for the laugh and for the advice!!

Ruthie


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ruthie..it sounds like you have your hands full now you see why these cuties can be so fun...they do have their own quirks.Sounds like the fan thing will have to be a constant correction until Gabe picks up on that...and even still he will test you - believe me Petey does.If you are going to keep him, you should try to hold him and interact with him.It takes a little while once they make your home theirs then they seem to want nothing to do with you (well in my case) so I had to go in and get to know Petey once he felt better.I shut the door and lay a shower curtain on the rug in a room with no perches and I sit him on the floor and just put things in front of him and hold him and then I will sit and read and he has started sitting on my lap...I am sure your relationship with Gabe will progress nicely..Plus the more handling you do the easier it can be to use the Birdswear Pigeon Diaper and then he can be out and about more without messing the house...which is my current issue!! LOL Take care sweetie and have a great day!


----------

